# A Little Of Plasma Cutting, A Little Bit Of..........



## Buffalo21 (Dec 23, 2020)

today’s projects involves a little bit of plasma cutting, a little bit of welding, some mag drill work, and some geometry ciphering. I had to make a couple of burner adapters for a couple of boilers going into a sewage treatment facility, up on the Canadian border.

The boiler manufacturer, made a mistake and made the front wall opening for the boiler about 3 inches too big in diameter, the mounting flange bolt center, in now inside their hole, so I had to make 2 adapters to not only be able to mount the burner on the front of the boiler, but also move the burner 1-1/2” further back from the front wall to gain some extra clearance. I started out with (2) 24” x 24” x 1/4” plate, along with (2) 11” OD x 8” H x 3/16” rolled rings, ending up with (2) 17-1/2” OD x 11-1/2” x 1/4” flange rings with the rolled rings welded to them.

I also had to make (2) 20” OD x 12” ID x 3/8” flat rings, with (12) 3/4” holes on a 17” bolt circle, to end up being welded into the roof of the boiler casing to give us not only a stack outlet flange, but also a stiffening ring to stiffen the 24” x 24” x 3/16” outlet panel. Normally the stack is supported off of the ceiling supports, but in this case the roof will support the first 15-20 feet of the 12” doubled walled stainless steel stack, before the ceiling supports can used.



Another exciting day in the home shop for work.

1 - the adapters
2 - the stiffening rings


----------



## fixit (Dec 23, 2020)

you are the customer's hero. I have been in your shoes. Keep it up


----------

